# Brothers Complete is Selling OLD DOG FOOD



## Mary Jones (Mar 6, 2014)

I just read this on facebook

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Brothers-Complete/223656934491622


Brothers Complete Is Selling OLD Dog Food!

The Beef & Egg currently being sold by Brothers Complete is over 1 year old! It was manufactured on 2/19/2013.

I emailed Brothers Complete to ask what the date of manufacture and the expiration date are for the Beef and Egg Formula. Pierre Earling the CEO of Brothers Complete wrote that the Beef and Egg formula they are currently selling has an expiration date of 8/19/2014. This batch was delivered to Brothers by the people who make it for them on February 26 2013! Making it over 1 year old. It might seem I am overreacting but one of Brothers Complete marketing angles is how FRESH their foods are!

This is from the Brothers Complete FAQ's page

WHY IS BROTHERS CONSIDERED THE FRESHEST KIBBLE IN THE WORLD?

1) "... Within 24 hours of being made, the small batches of Brothers are delivered to it's warehouse where it is kept cool and fresh for the short period of time we have it before shipping it directly to our customers."

If you make a claim like this then how can you sell dog food that is over 1 year old?

I went to their so called open chat room to ask them why they are selling OLD dog food and they deleted my questions. I also went to The Dog Food Advisor to let people know that Brothers is selling OLD Dog Food and they deleted my comment! Maybe they have an agreement because the Brothers Chat room and The Dog Food Advisor both delete bad reviews for Brothers Complete!

UPDATE - Brothers Complete just closed their chat room!

Finally a regular on the Brothers Complete chat room asked them -

"Dlongno said
Richard. Could you please clarify the manufactured date of the beef and egg being sold for all of your customers that have purchased this formula. Thanks"

Instead of answering their customer's question Brothers Complete CLOSED THEIR CHAT ROOM! The poster who asked this question had 15 previous posts in the Brothers Complete chat room and is a fan and a customer!

When confronted with a legitimate question about how old the Beef and Egg formula that Brothers Complete is currently selling is. Brothers closed the chat room rather then answer the question.

Not the actions of a company with nothing to hide!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I saw that over on another thread. Bummer


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I have heard that a lot of dog foods have like a 16 or 18 month shelf life.


----------

